# hi all



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

my name is allen and i'm from washington court house.i decided to get back into aquriums last september.this is the first time for a planted communtiy tank.its a 60g hex with co2,3.2wpg and lots of algae(i've got a lot to learn).also have a 10g invert tank.
a few years back i had a 55g with a 15" clown knife,15" silver arawona and a 7"clown loach.
i've been here at apc for a couple of months reading posts and learning alot.i would like to join the club and meet some fellow aquarist.i see that the next meeting is on fathers day but i'm going to michigan for nascar that week.

later allen


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

Actually Allen the next meeting is the Sunday after Farthers day and you are welcome to come.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Welcome to both APC and SWOAPE Allen. Look forward to seeing you at the June meeting!


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to the site and the forum, Allen. Its a great source of info and the people here are friendly. Look forward to seeing you at the meeting (Yes everyone else I AM coming) lol


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> Look forward to seeing you at the meeting (Yes everyone else I AM coming) lol


I'll believe that when I see it 

If anyone wants to carpool to the meeting (Wayne) let me know. I will be more than happy to pick 2-3 people up on my way south.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Just where is the meeting anyway? I seem to have been excluded on the e-mail


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I didn't send out an e-mail this month since Scott put his address in the June meeting thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/swoape-forum/27080-june-meeting.html

If you want to ride with me, just let me know. I will be leaving between 11:30 and noon. E-mail would be best since I can be hard to reach by phone in the summer. Spending all of my free time outside in the pool with the youngins


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I noticed. I called you a cpl of days ago with the usual result.....Answering machine.


----------

